# Kinze vs. John Deere...Round Two?



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Sounds like JD is back to it's old ways when dealing with Kinze.

Regards, Mike

http://www.agweb.com/article/kinze-asks-court-to-block-deere-from-getting-confidential-materials-naa-ben-potter/


----------



## Thorim (Jan 19, 2015)

Seems to me when a company gets as big as J.D. they come to believe they can do anything they want with out consequences for their actions...


----------



## stack em up (Mar 7, 2013)

LETS GET READY TO RUUUMMMMMMMBBBBBBBLLLLLLLLLLLLLEEEEEE!!!!


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

I guess JD Corporate is still whizzed over Kinze successfully defeating JD earlier....trying to get some licks in.

Regards, Mike


----------



## stack em up (Mar 7, 2013)

I think Mr Kinzenbaw has a lot more lawyer friends than he did 30 years ago. Deere still has more money, but I think the playing field has been leveled a bit since then


----------



## PaMike (Dec 7, 2013)

As a privately held business owner that has a lot of propriatry technical information I would risk going to jail before I ever turned over MY INFORMATION to the gov or a competitor. Its just crazy to think that anyone would even ask that...

...its almost even funnier to think that Kinze would ever even do it...if he had the balls to fight JD when he was just a little nobody, I am pretty sure he will take this battle pretty far...


----------



## luke strawwalker (Jul 31, 2014)

PaMike said:


> As a privately held business owner that has a lot of propriatry technical information I would risk going to jail before I ever turned over MY INFORMATION to the gov or a competitor. Its just crazy to think that anyone would even ask that...
> 
> ...its almost even funnier to think that Kinze would ever even do it...if he had the balls to fight JD when he was just a little nobody, I am pretty sure he will take this battle pretty far...


Yet most of the farmers out there do EXACTLY that (hand over proprietary business information) every single time the stupid USDA or statistics services call them wanting to know how much of everything they have planted and what condition it's in... or their planting intentions, or how harvest is going, whatever.

I CATEGORICALLY REFUSE to divulge that sort of information about *my* business to the gubmint or anybody else for these stupid "reports"... it's tantamount to "insider trading" because the buyers and speculators simply use that data to manipulate the market and steal our crops and livestock from us at the cheapest price possible...

Even the so-called "mandatory" things like the census of ag... I'll fill it out and reply, BUT I only "guesstimate" the figures... an accuracy of within an order of magnitude is close enough for gubmint work... (1/10 to 10X the actual figure).

Later! OL J R : )


----------



## PaMike (Dec 7, 2013)

Its somewhat different in growing a commodity and receiving some government money vs coming up with a completely new product line, on your own dime, with no assistance from the government...

Either way, I wouldn't fault anyone who doesn't want to provide info to the government...


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

PaMike said:


> Its somewhat different in growing a commodity and receiving some government money vs coming up with a completely new product line, on your own dime, with no assistance from the government...
> 
> Either way, I wouldn't fault anyone who doesn't want to provide info to the government...


The government asks those pesky questions of me every year and I don't get one cent from them. Heck I can't even answer some of their questions if I wanted too. Like I have no idea when a couple grass fields were planted. They were planted before I was born.


----------



## BWfarms (Aug 3, 2015)

This is why I won't support JD, greedy corporation. Stick it to em Kinze!


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

I really like John Deere tractors....and probably always will. But I am not a fan of their corporate scheming. I know they have squashed many small timers in court. I can still drive the tractors and use a few of their implements and not be a fan of theirs. I don't have any problem making the separation....although some folks just cannot do that...I am fine with it. To each his own.

Regards, Mike


----------



## PaMike (Dec 7, 2013)

John Deere is a marketing company in the ag industry...


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

PaMike said:


> John Deere is a marketing company in the ag industry...


And they do a tremendous job in both marketing and ag. We may not like how they operate, but their stockholders sure do.

Regards, Mike


----------



## bbos2 (Mar 20, 2015)

What jd is trying to do is ridiculous. If tables were turned they would never turn over information. For them to expect a competitor to do the same is crazy.

I do hope Deere can buy precision tho. Precision is a very good product. I wish they would have stayed independent, instead of selling out to Monsanto in the first place. We had a great local dealer. Theyd be there when ya called and they were farmers. If they were away from the shop and I needed parts they were the kind of guys that told me where the hide a key was and Just leave a note with ant parts you took. Really great guys. Monsanto came along and shut them down in a week. My closest dealer is 2 hours away now. If Deere buys Monsanto the local dealers want to work together because they have the knowalage. With all this equipment, and my 2 hour drive turns into 10 minutes

It's a big problem across all of ag. They're all consolidating to shove out the small guy.

And no I'm not prejudice against any color. I have 4 different colors in barn and several brands, maybe 5 by spring


----------

